# Kobo Customer Service rocks



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I may have just got lucky but I called kobo today because a book was not coming in properly on my kobo device.  The girl was very nice.  Though I did make her giggle right off the bat.  She asked for my email address so I spelled it for her c i n i s a j o y so she is spelling it back phonetically. c as in cat, i as in ink, n as in nancy i as in ink, s as in sam, a as in apple, j as in joy.  This followed by oh and giggles on both ends.
We did discover the problem was an incompatibility issue but she was very pleasant to work with.


----------



## KingAl (Feb 21, 2011)

Hopefully Kobo has improved their CS, as everything I have heard about Kobo CS has been bad.


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

I bought a Kobo Mini in July, and I had a decent CS experience with them trying to get three free books downloaded to the device.  It was a hassle with Adobe DRM not playing nicely with Kobo Desktop.  After three calls, I finally got a rep on the line that figure out the problem.  All of them were courteous, but it took quite a while to get things working.


----------



## Richard Shealy (Aug 17, 2013)

kansaskyle said:


> I bought a Kobo Mini in July, and I had a decent CS experience with them trying to get three free books downloaded to the device. It was a hassle with Adobe DRM not playing nicely with Kobo Desktop. After three calls, I finally got a rep on the line that figure out the problem. All of them were courteous, but it took quite a while to get things working.


Would you share the solution? Might be helpful.


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

Richard Shealy said:


> Would you share the solution? Might be helpful.


I had to:
1. Delete the books from the Kobo Desktop
2. Manually download the books from the Kobo Website
3. Manually import the books into the Adobe DRM program
4. Manually sync Adobe with my Kobo Mini

It seems Kobo Desktop couldn't handle the DRM on the books, which caused all the sync issues. I could see them in Kobo Desktop, but they would never sync to the Mini.


----------



## Richard Shealy (Aug 17, 2013)

kansaskyle said:


> I had to:
> 1. Delete the books from the Kobo Desktop
> 2. Manually download the books from the Kobo Website
> 3. Manually import the books into the Adobe DRM program
> ...


Interesting, and good to know; while my current reader is just fine and going strong, I'm always on the lookout for future successors, and the Mini and the Aura HD are my present frontrunners.


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

The Kobo Mini and ecosystem have a long way to go to displace Amazon Kindle.  

I really like the small form-factor on the Mini, but I find it a hassle to load DRM books compared to the Kindle.  I primarily picked it up because it was $40 and I wouldn't be as worried if something happened to it at the beach or pool as I would my Kindle Paperwhtie.  Also, I figured I could use it for Library book ePub lending if I ever get around to trying that out.


----------



## KingAl (Feb 21, 2011)

kansaskyle said:


> The Kobo Mini and ecosystem have a long way to go to displace Amazon Kindle.
> 
> I really like the small form-factor on the Mini, but I find it a hassle to load DRM books compared to the Kindle. I primarily picked it up because it was $40 and I wouldn't be as worried if something happened to it at the beach or pool as I would my Kindle Paperwhtie. Also, I figured I could use it for Library book ePub lending if I ever get around to trying that out.


Are you talking about sideloading Kobo books or non-Kobo books? If you are referring to non-Kobo books, I'm not sure that is a fair comparison because you cannot sideload any non-Amazon DRMed material onto an e-ink Kindle.


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

KingAl said:


> Are you talking about sideloading Kobo books or non-Kobo books? If you are referring to non-Kobo books, I'm not sure that is a fair comparison because you cannot sideload any non-Amazon DRMed material onto an e-ink Kindle.


When I bought the Kobo Mini from Family Christian Bookstore, it came with three free books. The only way I could get them to load was through the process I described above. They were "Kobo Books" from everything I can tell because I downloaded them from the main Kobo site. I just couldn't get them to load on the device unless I went through Adobe instead of Kobo Desktop.


----------



## Richard Shealy (Aug 17, 2013)

I've come to be a pretty big fan of Calibre. Is Kobo compatible with it?


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Richard Shealy said:


> I've come to be a pretty big fan of Calibre. Is Kobo compatible with it?


Yes, it is.  I have loaded a number of books to my Kobo Glo using Calibre.


----------



## Richard Shealy (Aug 17, 2013)

dnagirl said:


> Yes, it is.  I have loaded a number of books to my Kobo Glo using Calibre.


Great to know! Thanks!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

dnagirl said:


> Yes, it is.  I have loaded a number of books to my Kobo Glo using Calibre.


As have I. It's the only way I put books on the Kobo.

Mike


----------

